# Jetzt doch - neue verstellbare Sattelstürze



## murmel04 (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt ich es doch soweit, ich muss/werde mir eine neue verstellbare Sattelstütze leisten.

Leider interessiert es den Verkäufer nicht, dass er mir eine von Anfang an zu kurze Stütze verkauft hat

Nun werd ich mich eine mit 125/385 mm kaufen. Wollte mir wieder ein KS holen, allerdings diesmal mit Remote., wenn schon denn schon.

Nun weiss ich nur nicht ob die Dropzone Remote Vario-Sattelstütze (früher i900r) oder die Natural Remote Vario-Sattelstütze (früher i950r).

So nun wer hat Erfahrungen zu den beiden auch Vormodellen, der einzige für mich erkennbare Unterschied ist der Sattelversatz oder???

Bitte um Hilfe  Danke

LG

PS. Die andere steht nun zum Verkauf.


----------



## alet08 (31. Juli 2011)

Ist noch recht schwierig zu bekommen...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=510070&highlight=Kindshock+dropzone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2011)

Erspar Dir diesen Schrott und hol Dir eine andere Stütze, am besten die RS Reverb.


----------



## murmel04 (31. Juli 2011)

ist die RS nicht sehr wartungsintensiv???

was hat die KS für Schwächen, hab ja jetzt eine ohne Remote und die funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2011)

Die RS ist genauso wenig bzw. genauso viel wartungsintensiv wie die KS. Aber sie funktioniert recht zuverlässig. Die i950R ist bei mir 4x kaputtgegangen, danach bin ich zur Reverb gewechselt. Leider kein Einzelfall. Reicht das?


----------



## murmel04 (31. Juli 2011)

also vier mal kaputt ist schon heftig

wie sieht es aus, sind die ohne Remote vielleicht nicht so anfällig??

Hab halt bei der RS die Geschichte mit dem Entlüften gelesen, (hab ich noch nie gemacht). 
Wie sieht es aus muss ich mich da wirklich entscheiden ob rechts oder links, hab noch keine Ahnung wohin damit.


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Juli 2011)

Der Fehler hatte nix mit dem Remote zu tun. Und das Entlüften der RS ist kinderleicht.


----------



## Veloce (1. August 2011)

Mein Favorit ist die Specialized Command Post .
Die ist zwar schlichter mit nur zwei Positionen dafür aber ohne Ziccken .


----------



## blutbuche (1. August 2011)

die reverb is super !!!


----------



## chayenne06 (19. März 2012)

gibt es eine günstige sattelstütze mit remote die zu empfehlen ist? bzw. auf was muss ich achten, wenn ich mir eine verstellbare sattelstütze zulegen möchte?


----------



## sun909 (21. März 2012)

Günstig=Forca

Zu beachten? Alle noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei  s. Grosser Thread Suchfunktion)

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (21. März 2012)

hmmm. also ist die dann anfällig für sog. "Kinderkrankheiten"?? 
Ich suche halt erstmal zum testen was günstigeres, ob mir das überhaupt taugt etc... und wenn das dann passt, kann es ja irgendwann auch mal ne bessere Stütze werden. Aber vorerst würde mir eine für 100- 150 euro reichen!


----------



## Rockside (21. März 2012)

Ganz hundertprotzentig sind alle nicht. 

Aber man sollte auch bei verstellbaren Sattelstütze drauf achten, daß es welche mit nach hinten versetzten Sattelaufnahmen gibt (wie z.B. Specialized) und welche mit gerader Aufnahme (wie z.B. die Reverb).

Das ist nicht ganz unwichtig, wenn man nicht blöd auf'm Rad sitzen will. Also vor dem Kauf schauen, was jetzt am Rad montiert ist.

Ups, sorry, das war ja im 'Ladies Only'


----------



## 4mate (21. März 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> hmmm. also ist die dann anfällig für sog. "Kinderkrankheiten"??
> Ich suche halt erstmal zum testen was günstigeres, ob mir das überhaupt taugt etc... und wenn das dann passt, kann es ja irgendwann auch mal ne bessere Stütze werden. Aber vorerst würde mir eine für 100- 150 euro reichen!


Bikemarkt http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/481585/cat/all


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. März 2012)

Ich würde auch mal im bikemarkt nach einer Reverb oder der specialized Stütze schauen. Kauf einfach gleich was g'scheites  die willst du sowieso nie wieder hergeben!!!!


----------



## Outliner (21. März 2012)

sattelstürze? ich falle immer mit dem ganzen bike...


----------



## chayenne06 (23. März 2012)

Auf was muss ich denn achten für so eine Sattelstütze? 
Einbaulänge?? Durchmesser?? sorry, kenn mich da gar nicht aus! Bevor ich irgendwo mal eine kaufe, sollte ich ja wissen um was es genau geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (23. März 2012)

Wie Du schon schreibst, auf den Durchmesser, wobei Du mit Adaptern arbeiten kannst falls die Stütze zu dünn ist. Bei alten Rädern mit Stützendurchmessern kleiner 30,9mm geht meist nur die Gravity Droper mit 27,... und da braucht man dann Adapter.

Zudem lies mal Post 13 hier, das vergißt man oft!

Dann miß den Abstand von UK Sattel zu OK Sattelrohr, dann weißt Du wieviel Verstellweg Du brauchst, ob 70, 100 oder 125mm, denk an die Verstellmimik, die schluckt meist 3-4cm. Gerade wenn Du keine stufenlos verstellbare Stütze kaufen solltest muß der Abstand passen. Bei uns Mädels ragt die Sattelstütze ja nicht immer so CC-mäßig einen gefühlten halben Meter raus 

Und klar die Einbaulänge, vor allen Dingen wenn Dein Rad so einen im Sattelrohrbereich quer verlaufenden Dämpfer hat und man wenig Platz im Sattelrohr hat, denn verstellbare Stützen kann man nicht so ohne weiteres absägen, meist nur wenige cm, denn dann kommt die Mimik innen...

Grüße!


----------



## sun909 (23. März 2012)

Hi,
wenn du das Rad aus deiner Signatur fÃ¤hrst (X Control), dann hast du aktuell eine 31,6mm dicke und 350mm lange StÃ¼tze. Was ich nicht gefunden habe, ob die SattelstÃ¼tze gerade ist oder im oberen Teil unter dem Sattel einen leichten Knick nach hinten macht (=Versatz).

Somit kommen quasi fast alle fÃ¼r dich in Frage, was es nicht einfacher macht. 

Wer einmal eine hat, mÃ¶chte nichts anderes mehr haben. Es sei denn man wohnt in den Alpen und fÃ¤hrt immer nur 2.000HM hoch und danach wieder runter.

Tauglich m.W.

-Speci Command, bei ebay neu fÃ¼r ca. 180â¬ zu kriegen (NP 300,--) MIT Versatz
-Rock Shox Reverb, neu ca. 180,-- (muÃ aber am Anfang entlÃ¼ftet werden) (NP 300,--) OHNE Versatz
-Forca, neu ca. 90,-- (aber nur 80mm und kleine FrÃ¤sarbeiten am Anfang notwendig, da nicht 100% sauber verarbeitet); ???Versatz
-Gravity Dropper, ca. 200,-- (im Winter teils Schwierigkeiten mit einfrieren), ???Versatz

Das als Info fÃ¼r dich 

schÃ¶nen GruÃ
sun909


----------



## chayenne06 (23. März 2012)

danke sun, für deine infos! und allen anderen natürlich auch 
ja ich fahre das x control. 
dann werde ich mal sehen was ich aktuell für eine sattelstütze habe. mmn ist es eine gerade. 
dann biete sich doch am ehesten die reverb an?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. März 2012)

ja, die Reverb ist super! Ich musste die auch nicht (wie viele behaupten) zu Beginn entlüften. Montiert, und funktioniert. Sogar das Leitungskürzen war total easy und ohne "Luftzufuhr" 
Schau mal im Bikemarkt oder www, da gibt es immer wieder ganz gute Angebote. Du solltest nur noch drauf achten, für welche Seite die Remote ist. Da gibt es nämlich 2 Versionen! Schau Deinen Lenker an, wo Platz ist (ich bevorzuge die linke Seite, da die Rechte mit Schalten mehr beschäftigt ist)


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Mai 2012)

so- bin bei dem thema immer noch nicht weiter gekommen.
habe jetzt mal zw. uk sattel zu ok sattelrohr gemessen - sind 7,5 cm. bräuchte ich dann 100mm an Verstellweg, mit dieser Verstellmimik? 
hilfe


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Mai 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> so- bin bei dem thema immer noch nicht weiter gekommen.
> habe jetzt mal zw. uk sattel zu ok sattelrohr gemessen - sind 7,5 cm. bräuchte ich dann 100mm an Verstellweg, mit dieser Verstellmimik?
> hilfe



ICh bin derzeit auch auf der Suche... du musst auch beachten, dass du den Sattel nimmer ganz so tief absenken kannst, wie mit ner normalen Sattelstütze, weil da mehr aus dem Rohr rausschaut... Ich müsste bei der KS z.B. ca 7 cm mehr einrechnen.  D.h, wenn du deinen Sattel jetzt mit ner normalen Sattelstütze in normaler hoher Sitzposition z.B. 14 cam rausziehst, brauchst du theoretisch nur ne 750er also die zwischen eingefahren - voll ausgefahren 7,5 cm Differenz hat. Zumindest hab ich das so verstanden. Korrigiere mich wer, wenn das falsch ist. Ich tendier zu ner KS, weil die Specilized ist mir docch arg teuer. Muss jetzt nur noch schaun, ob Dropzone (mit Versatz), oder Supernatural  (ohne), vermutlich aber letztere...


----------



## trailblitz (22. Mai 2012)

Bei 7cm Sattelstützenauszug....  gibts keine passende Variostütze. 

Minimum ist:  75mm Hub + 3cm Mechanik unten +3cm Mechanik oben = ???  Richtig: 13,5cm Mindestlänge





chayenne06 schrieb:


> so- bin bei dem thema immer noch nicht weiter gekommen.
> habe jetzt mal zw. uk sattel zu ok sattelrohr gemessen - sind 7,5 cm. bräuchte ich dann 100mm an Verstellweg, mit dieser Verstellmimik?
> hilfe


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Mai 2012)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Bei 7cm Sattelstützenauszug....  gibts keine passende Variostütze.
> 
> Minimum ist:  75mm Hub + 3cm Mechanik unten +3cm Mechanik oben = ???  Richtig: 13,5cm Mindestlänge



edit: falsch verstanden... ziehe meinen Kommentar zurück...


----------



## trailblitz (22. Mai 2012)

Ist doch ganz einfach, gell?

Hier noch mal zum Nachlesen...

http://www.transalpes.com/raeder-teile/kind-shock-sattelstuetzen.html

Bei mir funktioniert übrigens die KS supernatural problemlos bisher...


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Mai 2012)

ich kapier des ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Mai 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ich kapier des ned



Du hast geschrieben, dass du jetzt vom Rohr bis zum Sattel 7,5cm hast. Ein Variostütze steht aber auf jeden Fall so ca.6-7cm raus (je nach Modell). SChau dir dafür das verlinkte Bild mal an... das, was da rot ist, ist ja etwas dicker, kann also nicht ins Rohr reingeschoben werden... da sind einmal ca.3cm PLUS noch ca 3cm oben wo der Sattel dann festgemacht wird sind ca 6cm, die der Sattel dann bei eingefahrener Stütze über dem Rohr ist.  Wenn der Sattel dann hochgefahren ist (7,5 cm, 10cm, 12,5cm das sind die gängigen Größen), dann musst du das dazuaddieren und du bist bei den 13,5cm von trailblitz. Wenn du aber den Sattel maximal 7,5cm aus dem Rohr rausziehst und das die höchste Höhe ist, dann ist jede kleinste Variostütze fast um das Doppelte zu hoch für dich. So versteh ich's...


----------



## trailblitz (22. Mai 2012)

Genau. 

Die Transalpes Seite hat ganz unten noch eine Tabelle in welcher man rel. einfach die richtige Version raussuchen kann.


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Mai 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wenn du aber den Sattel maximal 7,5cm aus dem Rohr rausziehst und das die höchste Höhe ist, dann ist jede kleinste Variostütze fast um das Doppelte zu hoch für dich. So versteh ich's...



und das heißt nun, dass ich mir gar keine Variostütze kaufen brauche, weil die mir alle zu groß sind??

aber es gibt doch bestimmt Mädels die kleiner sind und auch welche fahren??


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Mai 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> und das heißt nun, dass ich mir gar keine Variostütze kaufen brauche, weil die mir alle zu groß sind??
> 
> aber es gibt doch bestimmt Mädels die kleiner sind und auch welche fahren??



Keine Ahnung, wie groß du bist


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Mai 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/669447

ist das das Bike um das es geht?


----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> und das heißt nun, dass ich mir gar keine Variostütze kaufen brauche, weil die mir alle zu groß sind??
> 
> aber es gibt doch bestimmt Mädels die kleiner sind und auch welche fahren??



Sicher, bei deren Rädern sind allerdings die Sattelrohre nicht so extrem lang wie bei Deinem.

Aber wenn ich mir die Geometrie Denies Lapierre so ansehe: Bist Du sicher, das Du die richtige Rahmengröße fährst? Nur 7cm Sattelstützenauszug kommen mir sehr wenig vor...


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Mai 2012)

@frau Rauscher: 
Ja das ist es


----------



## Ingo9966 (23. Mai 2012)

http://www.tretwerk.net/Fahrradteil...st/XLC-Pro-Teleskopsattelstuetze-SP-T04.html?

Die Anpassungsstücke für die Sattelstütze heißen dort Kalibrierbuchse, sonst findet man die nicht.

Habe die auch bestellt, leider 2 Wochen Lieferzeit


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Mai 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ......
> habe jetzt mal zw. uk sattel zu ok sattelrohr gemessen - sind 7,5 cm. .......


Auf dem Photo Deines Rads sieht es zwar nach etwas mehr aus aber Du hast es ja gemessen. Mit UK Sattel meinst Du die Längsstreben des Sattels oder Ende des Sattelrohrs?
Wenn, dann bliebe nur eine stufenlos verstellbare Stütze wie die Reverb, von deren Weg Du dann vielleicht 30-40mm nutzt 
Ob sich das lohnt? Zumal Du den Sattel nicht maximal runter bekommmst, da unten über der OK Satteltohr ja immer diese 30mm (soviel ist es bei meiner Gravity Dropper) für die Arretierungsmimik rausschauen.
(Hoffentlich gibt es bald mal eine Stütze wo dies inwandig ist!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (23. Mai 2012)

Ingo9966 schrieb:


> http://www.tretwerk.net/Fahrradteil...st/XLC-Pro-Teleskopsattelstuetze-SP-T04.html?
> 
> Die Anpassungsstücke für die Sattelstütze heißen dort Kalibrierbuchse, sonst findet man die nicht.
> 
> Habe die auch bestellt, leider 2 Wochen Lieferzeit


Mal vom Internet lösen 
Bei meinem Radhändler gibts davon alle Arten in seinen Kleinkramkisten und dort heißen sie Reduzierhülsen


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2012)

@chayenne
lass das mit der Sattelstütze lieber sein. Wenn du den Sattel eh nur 7.5cm abgesenkt bekommst (was ich für sehr wenig halte), dann würdest du dir mit einer Remotestütze eher nur schaden, weil du ja dann noch weniger absenken könntest (wie Votec Tox schon vorgerechnet hat). 3-4 cm den Sattel absenken zu können ist ja irgendwie komplett witzlos. 

Abgesehen von der Sattelstütze: wenn irgendwann mal ein neues Bike fällig ist, achte besser darauf, dass das Sitzrohr kürzer ist und du mehr Verstellbereich der Sattelstütze hast. Nicht nur, damit du eine Remotestütze montieren kannst, sondern vor allem damit du in technischeren Sektionen vom Trail mehr Platz unterm Hintern hast


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> @chayenne
> lass das mit der Sattelstütze lieber sein. Wenn du den Sattel eh nur 7.5cm abgesenkt bekommst (was ich für sehr wenig halte), dann würdest du dir mit einer Remotestütze eher nur schaden, weil du ja dann noch weniger absenken könntest (wie Votec Tox schon vorgerechnet hat). 3-4 cm den Sattel absenken zu können ist ja irgendwie komplett witzlos.
> 
> Abgesehen von der Sattelstütze: wenn irgendwann mal ein neues Bike fällig ist, achte besser darauf, dass das Sitzrohr kürzer ist und du mehr Verstellbereich der Sattelstütze hast. Nicht nur, damit du eine Remotestütze montieren kannst, sondern vor allem damit du in technischeren Sektionen vom Trail mehr Platz unterm Hintern hast



 An der Stelle überlege ich zur Zeit noch... ich denke, irgendwann (nächstes Jahr oder so) werd ich mir auch ein neues Bike zulegen. Mein jetziges hab ich mir ohne viel Wissen um nichts gekauft, würde mittlerweile aber zu nem Rahmen ne Nummer kleiner tendieren (weil ich doch mehr fahren will als nur Waldwege).  Momentan würden bei mir 7,5 cm Hub reichen... Frage mich nur, ob ich nicht schon die 10 cm kaufen sollte, die ich erstmal nicht komplett nutze, um dann aber ggf. beim nächsten (vermutlich kleineren) Bike mehr Hub zu haben... (Falls ich den überhaupt brauche )... Falls jemand meinen verwirrten Gedankengang versteht


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2012)

joah, macht irgendwie sinn.
bleibt dann nur noch die frage, welchen durchmesser dein neues sitzrohr haben wird  kann also trotzdem noch in die hose gehen


----------



## trailblitz (23. Mai 2012)

Bist Du Dir sicher dass Dein Sattel ganz oben ist? Auf dem Bild P1010359
Sieht das nach mehr als 7,5 cm aus.......


----------



## Ingo9966 (23. Mai 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mal vom Internet lösen
> Bei meinem Radhändler gibts davon alle Arten in seinen Kleinkramkisten und dort heißen sie Reduzierhülsen



Na gut, aber wenn ich etwas bestelle dann will ich das ja auch komplett haben und nicht noch groß rumlaufen müssen, oder ich kaufe sofort alles beim Radhändler- ist ja nicht verwerflich. Nur eine Preisfrage.

Im übrigen ist so eine Sattelstütze wenn man die erst einmal hat wohl unverzichtbar, merke das gerade. Weil ich hier der einzige bin der noch keine hat, muß ich immer absteigen und verstellen. Das nervt und kostet Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> joah, macht irgendwie sinn.
> bleibt dann nur noch die frage, welchen durchmesser dein neues sitzrohr haben wird  kann also trotzdem noch in die hose gehen


Good point ... Momentan hab ich glaub ich ne 31,6, würde also nicht in andere reinpassen... plöt...
Warum hab ich mit so nem komplizierten Hobby angefangen ??  Weil's einfach nur Spaß macht... Und ne Variostütze soll helfen, dass es noch besser wird 

Mal ernsthafte Frage von nem Neuling: Gibt es irgendwelche Durchmesser, die häufiger vertreten sind, oder ist das nur markenabhängig?
Und sinnvoll, jetzt lieber nen Durchmesser kleiner zu kaufen und mit so nem "Anpassungsring" (Mir fällt die richtige Bezeichnung grad nicht ein) zu arbeiten, ist auch eher ne suboptimale Lösung....
Vermutlich wird's dann doch jetzt passend gekauft, getestet und notfalls gebraucht verkauft...


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2012)

die gängigsten durchmesser sind 30.9 und 31.6
das kleinere, also 30.9 mm,  kaufen bringt dir aber nix, weil es keine reduzierhülse von 31.6 auf 30.9 gibt (wäre ja gerade mal 0.7 mm unterschied im durchmesser, so dass die reduzierhülse eine wandstärke von 0.35 mm haben müsste, also quasi eine alufolie )

ansonsten nicht nur markenabhängig sondern sogar modellabhängig. da macht jeder was anderes, und einige haben sogar ganz "krumme" durchmesser. so eine sattelstütze ist irgendwie ein teil, was selten passt, wenn man den rahmen wechselt. außer, man nimmt was ganz kleines, also 27,x mm wo man dann in den allermeisten fällen mit reduzierhülsen arbeiten kann. nur dass es eben die gängigen remote-sattelstützen nur in 30.9 und 31.6 gibt. in dünner gibt es nur sehr wenige.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> die gängigsten durchmesser sind 30.9 und 31.6
> das kleinere, also 30.9 mm,  kaufen bringt dir aber nix, weil es keine reduzierhülse von 31.6 auf 30.9 gibt (wäre ja gerade mal 0.7 mm unterschied im durchmesser, so dass die reduzierhülse eine wandstärke von 0.35 mm haben müsste, also quasi eine alufolie )
> 
> ansonsten nicht nur markenabhängig sondern sogar modellabhängig. da macht jeder was anderes, und einige haben sogar ganz "krumme" durchmesser. so eine sattelstütze ist irgendwie ein teil, was selten passt, wenn man den rahmen wechselt. außer, man nimmt was ganz kleines, also 27,x mm wo man dann in den allermeisten fällen mit reduzierhülsen arbeiten kann. nur dass es eben die gängigen remote-sattelstützen nur in 30.9 und 31.6 gibt. in dünner gibt es nur sehr wenige.



Danke... bestätigt mich immer mehr... dann werd ich am WE wohl irgendwo den "Kaufen"-Button klicken damit ich auf Touren nicht immer stehenbleiben muss "Warte, muss eben den Sattel verstellen...."

@chayenne06: Sorry, dass ich meine Frage dazwischengeschoben hab... hoffe, du kannst mit den bisherigen Infos was anfangen...


----------



## munichbikediva (23. Mai 2012)

@chayenne06
... ich hab genau dasselbe Problem ... wollte mir die Reverb zulegen, aber die müsste ich "dauerabgesenkt" fahren.

:-(


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2012)

... wenn man kurze beine hat, muss man sich mehr mühe geben, einen passenden rahmen (kurzes sitzrohr) zu finden 
unmöglich ist das nicht! und außerdem auch unabhängig von der möglichkeit, eine remotestütze einbauen zu können, sinnvoll.


----------



## munichbikediva (23. Mai 2012)

womit sich aber - wenn ich mir zur Sattelstütze erst noch ein neues Bike kaufen muss - der Preis für den Spaß verzehnfacht 

... aber falls ich mir irgendwann mal ein neues Bike zulegen werde, werde ich darauf achten -  vielleicht haben sich die Hersteller bis dahin aber auch mal über Lösungen für die kleineren Mädels Gedanken gemacht ;-)


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2012)

na ja, so isses halt  aber wie gesagt ist ein passendes/kurzes sitzrohr auch unabhängig von einer remotestütze nicht verkehrt. irgendwann kommt das nächste bike eh, dann einfach mehr drauf achten.
aber man überlebt auch ganz gut ohne remotestütze. muss man halt die richtigen mitfahrer haben. wenn die nicht in der lage sind mal 5sec auf einen zu warten, weil man den sattel rauf und runter stellt, taugen sie eh nicht 

ich hatte schon 2 von den dingern und fand sie irgendwie ganz praktisch. seitdem ich wieder normale "handbetriebene" stützen fahre, lebe ich aber trotzdem nicht viel schlechter. und das weniger an gewicht macht's auch wieder fast wett


----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2012)

Noch ein Punkt: Wenn Ramona wirklich nur 7,5cm Sattelstützenauszug hat, stellt sich bei dem Rahmen des oben gezeigten Rades auch die Frage nach der Überstandshöhe; deswegen auch nochmal meine Frage nach Körpergröße/Beinlänge und Radgröße.


----------



## munichbikediva (23. Mai 2012)

genauso sehe ich das auch ... wenn jemand nicht bereit ist, die paar Sekungen zu warten, ist's eh der/die falsche ;-)
... ist ein nice-to-have, aber ohne geht's natürlich auch ...

Und die positive Seite der Gewichts- und Geldersparnis sehe ich natürlich auch ;-)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Mai 2012)

ich finde, das kommt halt bißchen auf´s revier an, in dem man fährt. in den alpen, wo es erst 500-1000m hoch geht und dann wieder runter, braucht es sowas sicher nicht, aber wenn die trails immer wieder deftige gegenanstiege haben, stell ich mir das ganz nett vor, auf kopfdruck wieder bequem zu sitzen. meiner kondition zu liebe spar ich mir aber auch lieber das gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2012)

munichbikediva schrieb:


> ... ist ein nice-to-have, aber ohne geht's natürlich auch ...



Ich habe für's Rad schon viel Mist gekauft, aber die Variostütze ist definitiv ein Must-Have - nie wieder ohne. Vor allem, wenn man vorwiegend in Gelände fährt, wo Anstiege und Abfahrten häufig wechseln...

Mit dem Warten der anderen hat das erstmal nichts zu tun, irgendwann nervt einen die Absteiger-/Verstellerei selbst.

Edit: Mehrgewicht 300-400g. Also der Unterschied zwischen halb- und ganz voller Trinkflasche. Bei wem sich das nennenswert auf die Kondition auswirkt...


----------



## munichbikediva (23. Mai 2012)

hm, das ist jetzt vielleicht ja die männliche Sichtweise ...

Mist hab ich für mein Bike noch nie gekauft, den braucht man doch nur für "echte" Esel ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Mai 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Edit: Mehrgewicht 300-400g. Also der Unterschied zwischen halb- und ganz voller Trinkflasche. Bei wem sich das nennenswert auf die Kondition auswirkt...



jaja, hier 400g, dort 300g und bis man schaut, ist es dann 1kg. Kann schon sein, dass man das auf der Feierabendrunde nicht merkt, aber wenn du Touren machst, wo du dein Radl über zig Kuhgatter hebst oder längere Tragestücke hast, merkst du das sehrwohl. Und als Frau, die i.d.R. weniger Kraft als ein Kerl hat, erst recht.

Aber wenn ich mal Chayennes Fage richtig interprätiere, geht es ihr eher ums Rennen, oder? Wenn das ja nur ein kurzes etwas kniffligeres Stück ist, kann man doch auch mal mit hoher Stütze hinter den Sattel gehen? Mit Fahrtechnik kann man schon einiges ausgleichen.


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Mai 2012)

Mir geht es generell ums fahren, nicht nur jetzt fürs rennen. 

Muss später wenn ich Zuhause bin alles überfliegen. 

Ich dachte ich sollte meine Sattelstütze messen, wie sie momentan ausgefahren ist. Natürlich kann ich diese noch weiter ausfahren, aber dann wäre sie mir ja zu hoch. 
Versteh ich immer noch nicht was ich wie messen muss! 
Scheint so dass ich mal zu meinem Händler muss. Hier Blick ich irgendwie nicht durch :-(


----------



## bajcca (23. Mai 2012)

Ramona, ich glaube, Du hast Dich einfach nur verschrieben oder falsch abgelesen. Deine Bilder schauen definitiv nach mehr als 7,5 cm aus. Eine 100er Stütze sollte möglich sein nach Deinen Fotos.
Mess doch nocheinmal nach.


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2012)

natürlich sollst du die höhe mit dem für dich passenden auszug messen 
passt also schon, so wie du es gemessen hast. alles andere wäre ja quatsch.

der einwand hier war ja nur, dass der absenkbereich einer remote-stüte, also z.b. 7.5cm, 10cm oder 12.5cm ja nicht alles ausmacht von der länge hinterher. der abgang der leitung bzw. die große mutter unten dran brauchen auch noch platz und können ja nicht im sitzrohr eingeschoben werden. 
wenn deine sattelstüte also so wie es für dich passt momentan insgesamt 7.5cm ausgefahren ist, kannst du nicht einfach eine remote-stütze nehmen mit 7.5cm absenkbereich. die wäre dann voll ausgefahren zu lang, bzw. du könntest nicht den gesamten bereich nutzen und müsstest sie immer teilweise abgesenkt fahren.

was mich an der sache mehr stören würde ist nicht, dass du nicht den gesamten absenkbereich der teuren remotestütze nutzen könntest, sondern eher, dass du dann den sattel noch viel weniger absenken könntest als das bisher geht. also statt den vollen 7.5cm nur noch vielleicht 3-4cm (hat votec tox ja vorgerechnet). ich finde es jetzt, so wie es ist, schon sehr wenig, und 3-4cm absenkung bringen fast gar nichts mehr. daher mein wohlgemeinter ratschlag: lass es. 

ich denke, dass der rahmen an sich eher zu hoch für dich ist, da du so wenig sattelstützenauszug hast. aber das lässt sich ja nun nicht ändern, sonst bräuchtest du ja einen ganz neuen rahmen.


----------



## Solemn (23. Mai 2012)

Hi,

weil ich mit ner Freundin auch grad dran bin.... 

Du müsstest von Oberkante Schnellspanner bis zu den geklemmten Streben des Sattels messen (So eingestellt wie Du sie auch fährst natürlich). Das sollte bei einer KindShock (egal ob Dropzone oder S. Natural) mehr sein als Verstellbereich + 7cm. 
Wenn das knapp ist, dann überleg Dir, ob ein Absenkung auf ca. 7 cm über das Sattelrohr Sinn macht, bzw. Dir ausreicht.

Was ich nicht machen würde ist, sie "zu lang" zu kaufen, und dann nicht ganz auszufahren, das würde mich glaub ich nerven... 

Im übrigen kann ich über die KS eigentlich nur gutes berichten. Hatte zwar bei zwei i900 das Riefenproblem, was aber beide Male über Händler & Wiener Bikeparts anstandslos getauscht wurde. Aus meiner ist dann gleich eine i950-R geworden, ich möchte sowohl die Stütze an sich, als auch die Remote nicht missen... 

Solemn


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ich denke, dass der rahmen an sich eher zu hoch für dich ist, da du so wenig sattelstützenauszug hast. aber das lässt sich ja nun nicht ändern, sonst bräuchtest du ja einen ganz neuen rahmen.



es gibt einfach rahmen, die zum trailfahren per se schon eine fehlkonstruktion sind, ich denk da z.b. an die vorläufer der aktuellen specialized rahmen. da konnte man bei den kleinen rahmen auch grad mal 5-7cm versenken, was mir persönlich viel zu wenig wäre. aber diese geometrien haben ja immer von den bike-bravos ein "überragend" bekommen, was mir unbegreiflich ist! oder das alte trailfox mit 120mm federweg, da geht die wippenschraube direkt durch´s sattelrohr.  sowas muss man dann halt auch in eine kaufentscheidung miteinbeziehen. und je kleiner der rahmen, desto markanter ist das problem. 

aber ich würde auch sagen, dass dir ne remote stütze eher nachteile bringt. bei deinem alten stereo hättest du das problem wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## murmel04 (23. Mai 2012)

@ Ramona,

also wenn alle Stricke reißen, ich kann dir mal meine Kindshock schicken, die die mir damals zu kurz verkauft wurde

Ist zwar ohne Remote und 75mm lang, da könntest du es mal ausprobieren, um alle Zweifel zu beseitigen.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (23. Mai 2012)

@murmel:
das wäre einfach ne sache!!! wenn du das  machen würdest? nur mal zum testen? und bei gefallen würde ich sie dir natürlich abkaufen- wäre das möglich?


----------



## murmel04 (23. Mai 2012)

na klar, liegt hier eh nur rum


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Mai 2012)

trailblitz schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher dass Dein Sattel ganz oben ist? Auf dem Bild P1010359
> Sieht das nach mehr als 7,5 cm aus.......



hi hi hi.. da muss ich jetzt schon lachen 
männer meinen ja auch immer dass 20 cm viel länger sind


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Mai 2012)

munichbikediva schrieb:


> genauso sehe ich das auch ... wenn jemand nicht bereit ist, die paar Sekungen zu warten, ist's eh der/die falsche ;-)
> ... ist ein nice-to-have, aber ohne geht's natürlich auch ...
> 
> Und die positive Seite der Gewichts- und Geldersparnis sehe ich natürlich auch ;-)



Bei mir ist's definitiv der richtige der mitfährt, aber mich nervt's selbst total... vor allem, weil ich dann ja die Schraube am Schnellspanner auch immer neu justieren muss, dass der wieder festsitzt/überhaupt zugeht... und grad wenn ich den Sattel dann hochmach und der nicht wieder fes genug ist, rüttelt's den Sattel runter und ich frag mich wo bergauf das bissl Kondi, was ich hab, geblieben ist


----------



## trailblitz (23. Mai 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> hi hi hi.. da muss ich jetzt schon lachen
> männer meinen ja auch immer dass 20 cm viel länger sind




Mess doch mal Deinen Vorbau zum vergleich....


----------



## munichbikediva (23. Mai 2012)

hehe, chayenne06 - da hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (23. Mai 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Bei mir ist's definitiv der richtige der mitfährt, aber mich nervt's selbst total... vor allem, weil ich dann ja die Schraube am Schnellspanner auch immer neu justieren muss, dass der wieder festsitzt/überhaupt zugeht... und grad wenn ich den Sattel dann hochmach und der nicht wieder fes genug ist, rüttelt's den Sattel runter und ich frag mich wo bergauf das bissl Kondi, was ich hab, geblieben ist



so gehts mir auch. auch wenn ich alleine fahre, nervt mich das.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Mai 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> l... vor allem, weil ich dann ja die Schraube am Schnellspanner auch immer neu justieren muss, dass der wieder festsitzt/überhaupt zugeht... und grad wenn ich den Sattel dann hochmach und der nicht wieder fes genug ist, rüttelt's den Sattel runter und ich frag mich wo bergauf das bissl Kondi, was ich hab, geblieben ist



vielleicht solltest du dir dann mal nen gescheiten schnellspanner kaufen? zudem gibt´s sattelstützen, die markierungen haben, dann trifft man auch gleich auf anhieb wieder die richtige höhe.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Mai 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du dir dann mal nen gescheiten schnellspanner kaufen? zudem gibt´s sattelstützen, die markierungen haben, dann trifft man auch gleich auf anhieb wieder die richtige höhe.



Am Schnellspanner würd ich vermuten, liegt's nicht... mir hat man Im Laden erklärt, dass die Rohre der Sattelstütze sich nach unten hin leicht verjüngen, damit sie eben nicht nach unten rutschen (Wenn ich das jetzt schreibe, seh ich erst, dass das ne ziemlich blöde Erklärung ist, weil sie eben doch rutschen, weil ich den Schnellspanner deshalb jedes Mal neu einstellen muss )
Ne Markierung hab ich dran, an der mich mich orientieren kann... Das ist also bei mir nicht das Problem...

Aber es ist ja nicht nur, dass es dadurch länger dauert... Immer anhalten und absteigen, nervt mich selbst, egal, wie lange das dauert...


----------



## 4mate (24. Mai 2012)

Es ist vollkommen normal dass durch häufiges lösen und festziehen des Schnellspanners die am anderen Ende der Spannerachse liegende Rändelmutter ab und an etwas nach reguliert werden muss, um wieder die richtige Spannung zu erhalten; das selbe kann man auch an den Schnellspannachsen der Laufräder beobachten.


----------



## chayenne06 (25. Mai 2012)

so -hab nun die von Murmel zum testen zur Verfügung gestellte Kindshock soeben montiert. und ich muss sagen - bin für die ersten umdrehungen vorm haus schon zufrieden! kein lästiges rein und rausfahren per hand  einfach genial das ding! vom hub her denke ich, reicht sie! im abgesenkten bereich ist dann genügend platz  
herzlichen Dank liebe Murmel!! 
das würde nicht jeder machen!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Juni 2012)

Gestern ist meine KS Supernatural angekommen und grad montieren wir sie. 

Blöde Frage einer Anfängerin jetzt: Das Kabel vom Kabelzug ist zu lang - kürze ich das hinten am Sattel oder vorne am Hebel?  Oder ist das egal?


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juni 2012)

Am Sattel.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Juni 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Am Sattel.


Danke!! 

Huih... bin mal gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt später...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Juni 2012)

Also, kurzes erstes Fazit: Ich geb sie nimmer her!

Hatte auf der Tour gestern noch mehr Spaß also sonst. Bei uns gibt's halt eher relativ kurze Abfahrten... Danach zwar nicht immer wieder gleich bergauf, aber auch für flache Stücke war's toll, den Schwung gleich mitzunehemn und weitertreten zu können.
Ich hab sonst oft aus Faulheit für kurze Stücke den Sattel nicht abgesenkt und war dann bergab eher ängstlich, oder hab, wenn ich wusste, dass es länger bergab geht, den Sattel einfach mal vorsorglich abgesenkt... 
Gestern hab ich dann einfach spontan entscheiden können, konnte einfach mal reinfahren und schaun, und wenn's mir taugte, hab ich den Sttel halt abgesenkt oder eben auch nicht... Und wenn ich ne abgesenkt hatte, konnt ich einfach weiterfahren, was im Wald mit diversen Wurzeln scho praktisch war.... Jedenfalls hat's mir dreimal soviel Spaß gemacht wie sonst. 

(Und beim Anhalten und/oder Absteigen isses auch viel bequemer )


----------

